# Bestehende Seite mit besserem Programm weiterbearbeiten



## seismologe (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Webseite, die mit Magis Xtreme Web Designer erstellt wurde. Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden, aber mir fehlen Features wie Gästebuch und Kontaktformular.

Momentan ist das über freie Anbieter eingebunden, aber ich möchte die Seite autark und ohne Werbung mit eigenem Gästebuch.

Das Design der bestehenden Seite soll aber beibehalten werden. Also wäre es gut, wenn die Software eine Import-Funktion für HTML-Seiten hätte.

Sie darf ruhig was kosten, muss also nicht unbedingt Free- oder Shareware sein.

Ich bin nach tagelangem Googeln und Ausprobieren diverser Lösungen am Ende mit meinem Latein und warte auf DEN Tip.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Ohje. Du willst die also ein von ersten Programm zusammengefummeltes Stück Code in ein weiteres importieren? Wenn die Site grundsätzlich steht, würd ich mir an deiner Stelle ein paar HTML-Kenntnisse aneignen. Dann kannst du es an sich mit jedem beliebigen Editor bearbeiten.

Wenns dir um Komfort geht, könntest du Dreamweaver benutzen, der kost aber gleich richtig Geld.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (26. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ohje. Du willst die also ein von ersten Programm zusammengefummeltes Stück Code in ein weiteres importieren? Wenn die Site grundsätzlich steht, würd ich mir an deiner Stelle ein paar HTML-Kenntnisse aneignen. Dann kannst du es an sich mit jedem beliebigen Editor bearbeiten.
> 
> Wenns dir um Komfort geht, könntest du Dreamweaver benutzen, der kost aber gleich richtig Geld.
> 
> so far


Das wäre jetzt auch mein Vorschlag gewesen 

Ansonsten mal hier gucken: Liste von HTML-Editoren


----------



## shengli (26. Oktober 2009)

Dir fehlt ein Gästebuch und ein Kontaktformular?
Ich kenne zwar Magis Xtreme Web Designer nicht, aber das sollte doch realisierbar sein.

Man erstellt einfach zwei neue Links (zb. *Gästebuch* & *Kontaktformular*. Dann suche man sich zwei Fertigscripts aus. (Gibt es genügend im Netz) und lade diese auf seinem Webspace hoch. Dann heißt das Zauberwort *inline Frame*.

_Code:_

<iframe src="../Fertigscript.htm"(php) width=".." height=".." name="..">
<a href="Gästebuch.html">Gästebuch</a> 
</iframe> 

Damit sollte es möglich sein, dein erwünschtes Ergebnis zu erzielen.

MfG
shengli


----------



## midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

Och ne, erst komische Software, dann zurechtgeklickte Websites und jetzt auch noch Frames. Irgendwann ist dochmal gut.
Frames gehören verboten.
Wie sieht denn deine halbgare Seite aus? Kannst du da mal was veröffentlichen?

so far


----------



## shengli (26. Oktober 2009)

Da der TE anscheinend weder über gute Hmtl geschweige denn CSS-Kenntnisse verfügt schlage doch eine alternative Lösungsmöglichkeit vor. Ich meine was spricht gegen einen Frame, der den mittleren Contentbereich gegen das Gästebuch austauscht?

Das Frames verboten gehören lasse ich mal im Raum stehen. (Zu Diskussionswürdig)

Eine einfachere Möglichkeit wäre mir so nicht bekannt.


----------



## feivel (26. Oktober 2009)

microsoft expression web wäre zu empfehlen...
aber am besten bauste damit die seite nochmal neu 
kostet aber auch 180 euro oder so


----------



## shengli (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ehe man 180 € ausgibt, forste man sich lieber wie midnight angepriesen hatte durch einige Tutorials und kauft sich zur Not zwei kleine Bücher! Ich meine HTML ist sehr leicht zu erlernen und CSS geht auch noch recht schnell inne Birne 

Hatt schon seinen Grund warum sogenannte WYSIWYG Editoren aller Frontpage etc. so verrufen sind.
Und man erlangt auch noch etwas fundiertes Wissen dazu.
_
/*_ Edit _*/_
Wobei  HTML & CSS alleine auch nur Layout bezogen wären und dem TE bei einem Gästebuch oder Kontaktformular (Datenbankanbindung) wenig weiter helfen...
Hier kommen dann weitere Sprachen zum Einsatz (die weniger schnell zu erlernen sind)

Die Frage sollte also auch sein welcher Lösungsansatz? und in wie weit man Zeit aufbringen möchte/kann um diese Dinge zu realisieren.
Als absoluter Einsteiger dürfte das schon einiges an Zeit beanspruchen..


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, egal wie man seine Site macht, HTML und CSS Kenntnisse können auf keinen Fall schaden. Und schwer ist wirklich was anderes...
HTML oder CSS haben für mich auch nicht wirklich was mit Programmieren zu tun, denn es sind eigenlich nur aneinandergereihte Tags, die dem Browser die Seite beschreiben. 
Ich kann nur jedem raten, sich mal mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Denn irgendwann wird der Punkt kommen, an dem du mit deinen Programmen nicht mehr weiter kommst.
Außerdem geht Quelltext schreiben viel schneller, wenn mans einmal kapiert hat. Einfach irgendnen Editor und fertig. Und nicht nen Programm des Stunden braucht um zu laden und das man nur auf einem PC hat und ist man mal wo anders, kann mans vergessen...

Selfhtml
CSS4You

Zwei ziemlich nützlich Seiten, aber zum grundlegenden Aufbau sollteste dir vielleicht doch ein Buch zu dem Thema beschaffen (wozu gibts Büchereien, muss ja nicht gleich kaufen sein...).

Und dann sind in Zukunft solche Threads auch unnötig, denn die Zeit, die du mit Suchen verbracht hast, hättest du auch sinnvoller nutzen können...

So far

Akkuschrauber


----------

